# Control of Induction Motor with pulse width modulation



## ashmatalam (10 نوفمبر 2011)

This paper presents design and implements a voltage source inverter type space vector pulse width modulation (SVPWM) for control a speed of induction motor. In recent years, the field oriented control.. 
http://www.onlineglobalgroup.net/h....on-motor-with-pulse-width-modulation/tab/1042


----------



## zamalkawi (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي، للأسف لم أستطع التحميل، هل يمكنك رفع الملف نفسه على سرفر الملتقى؟


----------

